# Suse 9.0 + Firewall



## GFX-Händchen (20. Mai 2004)

Hi all,

kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen, ob die interne Firewall von Suse ausreicht oder ob es da was viel besseres gibt?
Wenns geht Freeware, aber ihr dürft mir auch kommerzielle Sachen nennen, dann werd ich mal schaun .

Ich möchte mit Linux nur surfen, keinen Webserver etc. machen.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (20. Mai 2004)

Soweit ich weiß, baut die Standardfirwall von SuSE auf Iptables auf, und SuSE bietet auch eine
Möglichkeit sich selber eine zusammenzubauen. Was dann auch mein Rat an dich wäre:

Lies dich über Iptables ein und bastel dir selber ein Script dass dir eine Firewall nach deinen
Bedürfnissen generiert. Eine große Hilfe wird dir dabei google sein, denn dort findest du viel
um dich über Iptables einzulesen.

Thorsten


----------



## GFX-Händchen (20. Mai 2004)

Ok, schonmal Danke dafür .
Dann kann ich bloss hoffen, dass es genug Anleitungen auf deutsch dazu gibt !


----------



## JohannesR (20. Mai 2004)

Es gibt eine Menge iptables-Generatoren im Netz, ich kann z.B. den von Harry empfehlen. Versuch dich doch daran mal.


----------



## GFX-Händchen (20. Mai 2004)

Danke, auch das schau ich mir mal an .


----------



## GFX-Händchen (22. Mai 2004)

Kennt einer von euch den fwbuilder2 (Firewall Builder) ?
Was haltet ihr davon und ist er leicht zu konfigurieren?


----------



## marcoX (23. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Johannes Röttger _
> *Es gibt eine Menge iptables-Generatoren im Netz, ich kann z.B. den von Harry empfehlen. Versuch dich doch daran mal. *



Hi,

auch ich hab mir das jetzt angeguckt. Nur blick ich da echt nicht durch! Nicht lachen
Welchen Server-Diensten darf/muss man denn als "normal" surfer Zugriff aus dem Internet geben?

Ich hab das mal mit der hauseigenen Firewall probiert, aber was ich auch einstellte, ich kam
dann nicht mehr ins Netz! 

Marco


----------

